# Full livery in fife



## simple_things (24 April 2018)

a friend of mine is looking for livery in the Kinross area and has ticked off a couple of nos but she cant seem to find much in the area? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (29 April 2018)

Probably a bit far, but this was being advertised the other week: https://www.facebook.com/groups/174...05941826119152/?sale_post_id=1705941826119152


----------

